# new dog food @ Costco



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

saw this posted on another board, and thought some might be interested, I'd try it if I had a costco near me)
New dog food at Costco, similar to TOTW, but much cheaper

TOTW......
Ingredients 
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy 

Natures Domain....
Ingredients 
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy 


TOTW is $42.99 and the Natures Domain is $27.99..


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I use Kirkland brand myself which is $24 for 40lbs. and is awesome food from Costco as well. I'll have to check out the salmon one when I go I usually use the lamb or chicken which both have real chicken then chicken meal next as the first two ingredients. They definitely rival the best foods out there for half the price and all my dogs do great on it.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, that does look pretty good! Wish I had a Costco close to me as well. I use a fish based kibble too.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

TOTW and Kirklands are both made by the Diamond Co. It doesn't surprise me, then, that CostCo is carrying a food that is very similar to TOTW.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That looks good and I don't see the word "chicken" anywhere in the ingredients.









Time for a Costco membership.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i almost prefer the costco version because the main meat is salmon where the main meat in the TOTW is mystery fish.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Does sound good!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

They don't carry that food here yet. I looked for it awhile back.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

This is good news for me since I have been searching for a cheaper grain free alternative. I have a Costco membership and I am going to give them a call to see if they are carrying this yet. I am really excited for this!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

after looking at it more, the calories per cup are tremedously low, especially for a grain free food, which often leads me to think the meat content is not very high (likely at only 24% protein). TOTW was always one of the least calorie dense foods and many people have to feed alot of it vs higher priced grain free foods, which detracts from its value. this food has even less calories than that. my guess is that it may not be as good a value as it looks on the surface with the amount that will need to be fed.


----------



## msm10301 (Nov 3, 2008)

Roxy84, would you elaborate a little more. I saw this food at Costco today, and it intrigued me. We tried Ava on Kirkland dog food but it gave the poor thing the runs. I've been feed TOTW Bison and Venison version with very good success, but it is spendy, and can be hard to find. Here is the nutritional analysis for TOTW Pacific Stream formula:

*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum Moisture 10.0% Maximum Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum
And for Nature's Domain Salmon and Sweet Potato:
*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein 24.0% minimum Crude Fat 14.0% minimum Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum Moisture 10.0% maximum Zinc 150 mg/kg
minimum Selenium 0.4 mg/kg
minimum Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.4% minimum Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum
To me they seem very close, but I'm no expert, can you enlighten me. Thanks!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

msm10301 said:


> Roxy84, would you elaborate a little more. I saw this food at Costco today, and it intrigued me. We tried Ava on Kirkland dog food but it gave the poor thing the runs. I've been feed TOTW Bison and Venison version with very good success, but it is spendy, and can be hard to find. Here is the nutritional analysis for TOTW Pacific Stream formula:
> 
> *Guaranteed Analysis*
> 
> ...


 
the Natures Domain is very similar to TOTW. i was pointing out that 336 calories per cup is very low compared to most of the better foods and is extremely low compared to other grainless foods. since i see many people feeding quite a bit of TOTW (at 360 calories) compared to other grainless kibbles, i think Natures Domain will require even larger quantities.

technically it is a grain free food, but my opinion is it has little meat and a bunch of potatoe in it. (after the salmon meal, 4 of the next 6 ingredient are some type of potatoe product)

i guess im saying it is very cheap and in this case you get what you pay for.

i always like to note that i feed Orijen for $4 more per month than what ot cost me to feed TOTW because i feed so much less of the Orijen (over 100 more calories per cup and imo more quality nutrients getting utilized).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Over the years I have learned there is no such thing as cheap paint or cheap dog food. You end up paying in the end.

The higher quality foods are nutrient dense and well utilized. The health issues can be less and save money and suffering. I have even found that the most expensive food I get is not that much more to actually feed the dogs than the lesser priced bag of food.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I feed TOTW wetlands in my rotation but before I decided to feed it, I was concerned about the use of ethoxyquin. I E-mailed them (diamond makers of both TOTW & Costco brand) and got a quick reply stating they did not add it but had to buy some fish meal from a supplier who did. They said they baked their food at a high temp which cooked it out. After some reseach I found all fish meal coming into the US is required by the US Coast Guard to be preserved with this. Before using this product I would find out if they added this to their product. My dog doesn't do good with fish so I would not consider this for my dog.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

roxy84 said:


> the Natures Domain is very similar to TOTW. i was pointing out that 336 calories per cup is very low compared to most of the better foods and is extremely low compared to other grainless foods. since i see many people feeding quite a bit of TOTW (at 360 calories) compared to other grainless kibbles, i think Natures Domain will require even larger quantities.
> 
> technically it is a grain free food, but my opinion is it has little meat and a bunch of potatoe in it. (after the salmon meal, 4 of the next 6 ingredient are some type of potatoe product)
> 
> ...


*I have to agree this is just a big bag of potatoes with very little meat. Only one meat ingredient in the first 9 and really the first 5 are what really counts. That means this is mostly potatoes.*
*And I really was very unimpressed with their website...And why do they buy potato protein from Germany??? When we are the biggest producers.*

http://www.naturesdomainpetfood.com/


----------



## msm10301 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Derek, I'll have to check out Orijen if the TOTW becomes too hard to find. Right now my girl is doing well on it, and she has a sensitive system.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

msm10301 said:


> Thanks Derek, I'll have to check out Orijen if the TOTW becomes too hard to find. Right now my girl is doing well on it, and she has a sensitive system.


 
if TOTW is working, good to stick with it, especially with a sensitive tummy dog. i know it can be a challenge. i do think the TOTW has much more meat in it (and less potato) than the Natures Domain. in fact, the Bison/Venison formula looks much better at 32% protein.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Nature’s Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------

